# What is the biggest lesson you have learned in life?



## Real Estate Brisbane (Jun 22, 2011)

What is your favorite affirmation, inspiring quote or a powerful lesson you have learned in life?


----------



## brian_84 (Nov 24, 2010)

I guess the biggest lesson I learned is that you've gotta stand up and fight for what's yours.
No one is giving you nothing...
I you have a dream, fight for it..... nothing comes easily (at least at first)
Cheers!


----------



## virgosenior (May 25, 2011)

Get rich or die trying


----------



## BlueGem (Aug 3, 2011)

One of the most important lessons I learned is to live and love fully. We only have one life to live and when we are gone, all the material things we accumulate in life will be gone. What people remember is not how our material success but rather, the way we live our life.


----------



## donginellow (Aug 5, 2011)

Powerful lesson: get your next stage in life set up before you leave the current one unless you have the resources (cash) to prop you up.


----------



## dianmarie007 (Jun 5, 2011)

Real Estate Brisbane said:


> What is your favorite affirmation, inspiring quote or a powerful lesson you have learned in life?


Appreciate and take good care of what you have now. Bcoz when its gone..then you only realize the importance of it.


----------

